# Is it true a koi Betta changes colors?



## Zephyrski (Sep 21, 2021)

I can't remember if I saw that it was galaxy koi or just koi, that was said to change colors every few weeks/months or so. Is that true?


----------



## BTanaka05! (Aug 11, 2021)

Bettas with the marbled gene Will have those colours change all the time


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

BTanaka05! said:


> Bettas with the marbled gene Will have those colours change all the time


Ill second that! 
Full marbles will change often, and drastically usually. 

Koi Bettas do have the marble gene but most aren't as drastic. Not like a complete colour change such as from blue to red but more often pattern shifting or adding a new colour to the pattern. (in my experience!) For example, I had one kid that when I got him was pale yellow and white. A few months later he was a bright canary yellow with black and Hellboy pattern and blue iridescent patches.


----------



## BTanaka05! (Aug 11, 2021)

if I may ask, where can I get a good koi betta?


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

BTanaka05! said:


> if I may ask, where can I get a good koi betta?


Sure! 
Some good online sources are Aquabid and eBay. Though most of the breeders on Aquabid are from overseas so if you don't want to work out transhipping and all eBay might be better. 
Personally, I've gotten my koi Bettas from pet stores in my area. 
So, just depends on what you're wanting to do!


----------



## BTanaka05! (Aug 11, 2021)

Okay thanks!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

All marbles, whether koi, nemo, galaxy, etc will most probably shift patterns. Some may even change colors. People are saying, marbles with large color pattern, such as nemo, are more stable (I can't confirm since I stay away from them).

Only very few have bred out the marble to make betta's colors/pattern more stable. But most haven't since it's quite difficult to do. Plus they may lose the pattern if they breed out the genes.


----------



## Zephyrski (Sep 21, 2021)

Eridanus said:


> Ill second that!
> Full marbles will change often, and drastically usually.
> 
> Koi Bettas do have the marble gene but most aren't as drastic. Not like a complete colour change such as from blue to red but more often pattern shifting or adding a new colour to the pattern. (in my experience!) For example, I had one kid that when I got him was pale yellow and white. A few months later he was a bright canary yellow with black and Hellboy pattern and blue iridescent patches.


Well that's pretty cool. I've always thought they were pretty but they just got that much more cool😎


----------



## Zephyrski (Sep 21, 2021)

indjo said:


> All marbles, whether koi, nemo, galaxy, etc will most probably shift patterns. Some may even change colors. People are saying, marbles with large color pattern, such as nemo, are more stable (I can't confirm since I stay away from them).
> 
> Only very few have bred out the marble to make betta's colors/pattern more stable. But most haven't since it's quite difficult to do. Plus they may lose the pattern if they breed out the genes.


Well that's neat. I always enjoy finding new things out back these guys (and gals)


----------



## BTanaka05! (Aug 11, 2021)

Bettas are pretty neat creatures! I feel like people often dismiss them for ornaments but they are so much more than that!


----------



## Zephyrski (Sep 21, 2021)

BTanaka05! said:


> Bettas are pretty neat creatures! I feel like people often dismiss them for ornaments but they are so much more than that!


Definitely. Every Betta I've owned had their own little full on personalities. They're like little dogs and I love it


----------



## BTanaka05! (Aug 11, 2021)

My betta pearl is a diva. She can’t have anything near her tank or she flares at it, and she flares at me if I don’t give her attention when I am near her tank lol


----------



## Zephyrski (Sep 21, 2021)

BTanaka05! said:


> My betta pearl is a diva. She can’t have anything near her tank or she flares at it, and she flares at me if I don’t give her attention when I am near her tank lol


That's amazing. She might as well have a notice me button lol
My boy J absolutely hates anything colorful near him, I keep my cactus near his tank and he always has to flare at it before swimming off 🙄


----------

